# MISSING DESERT HIKER



## Riverwings

truck found at 2pm today 11/24/08 at trailhead to Goblin Valley--search locating there


----------



## caspermike

good luck hope all turns out okey.


----------



## Riverwings

thanks Casper..I hope so too.
UPDATE MISSING HIKER Rose Backhaus
Truck actually spotted by BLM employees 11/17 monday during routine restroom maintainence. This was 5 miles west of Goblin Valley, at parking area to Little Wild Horse and Bell Canyons. (Rose was not yet declared missing, and was thought to be in Moab area). The following Monday 11/24 truck still there..this time they sorta noted it as one of the crew had seen a flyer about a missing hiker. 
search and rescue crews, helicopters, police, and now dogs have all searched this area but still no Rose. It's now been 15 days. 
I know this has NOT been a kayaking area in about 20,000yrs!!but we are all always out and about. Please keep your eyes open if you happen to be in this area.
thanks river
River


----------



## Riverwings

The body of my friend Rose Backhaus was found yesterday 4/26.
A group of us went there the weekend before..some to search abit and some to say goodbye. Rose had been last seen in Little Wild Horse Canyon and was assusmed to have planned to hike WEST and continue the loop down Bell Canyon. 2 of us kept going EAST out of this area. The spooky part?? she was found EAST in Chute Canyon.
She may have planned a loop hike but she went east not west. I will note more info as we hear it. It's nothing but wide open spaces out there.
May Rose know she was loved and is missed
river


----------



## El Flaco

Sorry for your loss. I'm sure she knows that her friends never stopped looking for her.


----------



## caspermike

condolences to you and your friends riverwings.


----------



## Snowhere

My condolences to you. Thankfully you have some closure after 5 months and I will raise a glass tonight to all who have not returned!


----------



## TimberTroll

Sorry for your loss.


----------

